# Washing Machine Needed



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Help, the day has come, my washing machine has packed in, I have visitors, and more arriving over the weekend.........


Where is the best place to buy one please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Theres a shop along Mesogi road called Scandia which we have found to have the best prices for new. I believe pop life also sell the odd washing machine but if they are anything like some of their electricals they might not be the best sort of quality.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks.

I have heard that if you visit all the electrical stores up there with cash, you can usually get a bargain.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have heard that if you visit all the electrical stores up there with cash, you can usually get a bargain.


There are a number of electrical stores all along the Polis Road. It's worth popping into each of them to see what special offers they boast and what they stock.

When you've found what you would like you *must always ask* for a discount for cash. You will almost always be given a discount but if not you can tell them that store X has machine Y as €Z. They know that too and will then start to play ball. If they don't you can exercise your choice. Don't forget to bargain for free delivery too.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips, I got a virtually new washing machine from Salvage Warehouse, I had called in there on an errand for my neighbour who has used them before, she is after a bigger f/f.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Geraldine-well done! Where is Salvage Warehouse? Sounds like a place I need to know about...

Regards,
David


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

buster12 said:


> Hi Geraldine-well done! Where is Salvage Warehouse? Sounds like a place I need to know about...
> 
> Regards,
> David


If you go up from the Begonia Garden Centre, in Paphos, as if up into town, it is on your right hand side before the traffic lights which turn up to M&S.

Beware though, there is some dross, but I came away with some glazed plant pots too. 

They also has a scooter I fancied for nipping around on.........!!!!:evil:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

buster12 said:


> Hi Geraldine-well done! Where is Salvage Warehouse? Sounds like a place I need to know about...
> 
> Regards,
> David


Salvage Warehouse - We buy & sell quality used furniture

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Had I realised you were happy buying a used machine I would have suggested looking here:

Buy and Sell Anything in Paphos

Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> If you go up from the Begonia Garden Centre, in Paphos, as if up into town, it is on your right hand side before the traffic lights which turn up to M&S.
> 
> Beware though, there is some dross, but I came away with some glazed plant pots too.
> 
> They also has a scooter I fancied for nipping around on.........!!!!:evil:


Thank you Geraldine. That would be a kids push along scooter.........!

No I guess not!
Regards,

David


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> Had I realised you were happy buying a used machine I would have suggested looking here:
> 
> Buy and Sell Anything in Paphos
> 
> Pete


I was going to purchase new, but saw this particular one and thought it was a good buy. It's only to wash clothes after all and the amount I have to do is minimal.

Thanks for the link though for future use.


----------

